# Bridge to Bridge



## BigPiece (May 18, 2004)

Time to get re-fired up after a lengthy delay due to monsoon season. Any comments on those that know of the new route? Personally I'm kinda disappointed in the change to 75 miles -- I know it'll still be hard as hell but something makes me fell better saying a 100 miles kicked my arse rather than 75. Anybody know how chilly it gets up in the mountains in November? I hope not too many are backing out due to the change in dates.


----------



## jppe (Jan 22, 2004)

*Bridge to Bridge Weather for November*

Great question on what to expect weather wise. I looked at some historical weather station data and it is all over the map that time of the year. Here are some averages that might help, though. Boone was the closest station I could find that had comparable elevations as Grandfather/Blowing Rock.

For Lenoir Avg: High-55, Low-33, at 8am last year it was 37 with 7 mph wind.

For Boone Avg: High-53, Low-28-last year on Nov 14 was horrendous-high temps were mid 40's with wind gusts 20-30 mph.

So, right now I'm thinking at the start the temps could be in the mid to high 30's based on historical averages. Up on the Parkway and Grandfather the temps could be in the low 40's to peaking in the low 50's. Now on top of Grandfather it could be a LOT colder. Let's just hope for no precipitation and a CALM day wind wise.

I don't know about you but I've been trying to stay tuned for Bridge but it's difficult.....I'd be surprised if they have 1/2 the turnout from the original September registration. They made the right call on pushing the event back, though. It just did not make sense to push ahead with the event at that time.

No doubt Nov 14 could be a day primed for watering eyes and running noses with the chilly temps!! I hope you have a terrific ride. Count me out if it's raining-just can't get that motivated this year.......


----------

